

Eric Schlosser: If We Don't Slash Our Nukes, Major City is Going to be Destroyed - molecule
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/09/interview-eric-schlosser-command-control-nuclear-weapons-accidents

======
skalawag
eric schlosser is an historian. not that i think it is a good idea to maintain
our nuclear arsenal, but i think an historian's opinion here is ... well, a
bit out of line?

